# TLF Phosban Reactor 150 uses



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, for those that use phosban reactors, do you consistently run your reactor to remove phosphates? Also do you use the reactors for any other purposes? Have your experiences been good?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I run GFO in a TLF 150 reactor. I don't have a phosphate test kit so I couldn't tell you if it's actually working. I also am experiencing an algae outbreak ATM but I assume that's because my tank is new... 
I will keep running the GFO.... I have only read (and read) that's it's a good idea... I haven't read anything to the contrary anyway...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, it is very beneficial, but you should use good stuff from BRS (http://www.reefwater.net/shop/ in Canada)
I also run carbon from the same company and of course water changes. Never had any algae in 2 years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you run it continuously and do you run any other media, such as; biopellets?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

continuously and no bio pellets

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a dual chamber system from BRS. I have carbon in one, and GFO in the other.

If you are adding either to your system, always use a small amount first!!! You are going to be removing nutrients from the system, and thus staving food chains (good and bad!). The tank will need time to adjust. Work your way up till you hit the sweet spot. I have 1/2 cup of each in use all the time. I have a 155 gallon tank, with sump, and fuge.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

BRS GFO in a TLF 150, 1.5 Cups.

BRS Carbon 2 cups in a BRS duel chamber reactor.

3/4 Cup of Vertex Bio pellets in a Custom Vertex recirculating uf20 reactor, MADE by Redddogg69.

Heavy bio load in a 135 gallon tank, NO algae


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

jmb said:


> Hi, for those that use phosban reactors, do you consistently run your reactor to remove phosphates? Also do you use the reactors for any other purposes? Have your experiences been good?


I've been running two TLF 150s for a couple of months now. One has GFO (Phosban) and the other with GAC (Marineland's Black Diamond). I couldn't tell you how these brands compare to BRS medias since I've not tried them before. So far they seem to be doing the job nicely, i.e. water is crystal clear, no algaes, nitrates/phosphates remain undetectable and most importantly my corals seem very healthy and thriving.

I test my parameters weekly and still waiting for the day this display would show something other than 0.00 (I have this suspicion that it might be broken, who knows lol).










I don't know what type of problems I'd have if I didn't have them running and to be honest I'd rather not find out. I just installed them to prevent and rid of impurities/algae/nitrates/PO4/etc. before they even appear (preventative maintenance only) since I learned there's no real harm running GFO/GAC as long as I maintain regular media replacement intervals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"I test my parameters weekly and still waiting for the day this display would show something other than 0.00 (I have this suspicion that it might be broken, who knows lol)."

in my uneducated opinion. hanna's are the crappiest tools that I ever used and also very expensive to run.

I sold hannas and using this one - easy to use and shows correct values 
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/MT_Phosphate.html

here is why BRS phosphate remover is good:

"As to your post of GFO (company name) vs BRS, I know BRS bulk GFO is Bayferrox E33HC (lg pellet) and E33HCF (fine granule). Knowing how much it costs for a 50lb bag here in Canada, I have a sneaking suspision that (company name) use the cheaper E216 GFO.

The E216, by weight, will not absorb as well nor as much.:

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i have the tls reactors , one for my biopellets(you have to mod it) and the other i use for gfo. i also have brs reactor for carbon because i find its easier to change the carbon, and i run all of them all the time.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

sig said:


> in my uneducated opinion. hanna's are the crappiest tools that I ever used and also very expensive to run.


Don't mean to derail the topic but damnit, i just ordered some more Hanna reagent powder.

All i've got today are the PO4 test kit (by API) and this Hanna and both read 0ppm... which test kit do you recommend sig?

_edit:_ sorry I just noticed you edited your post. thx for the link.


----------

